# Knockdown texture removal in multiple areas



## Frdxon23s (Dec 4, 2015)

Tried running some searches but did not see it so I apologize if it's been covered. 

Have a client that wants about 1000 sq ft. Of knockdown texture smoothed out as smooth as possible on walls and ceilings in some areas. 

I am wondering if anyone has any products they would recommend or experience getting it super smooth. They do not want to add any texture afterwards. 

Thank you!


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Frdxon23s said:


> Tried running some searches but did not see it so I apologize if it's been covered.
> 
> Have a client that wants about 1000 sq ft. Of knockdown texture smoothed out as smooth as possible on walls and ceilings in some areas.
> 
> ...


mud applied with your arm best of luck!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Hang over with 1/4" if you can. If not then you will be solid skimming it 2 or 3 times to get right.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Skimcoat it.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

When I've been asked to eliminate texture I: First sand the area with my Festool Planex w/ 40 grit disc, then skim with USG Easy Sand setting compound. This works well since I can get more than one coat on in the same day. 
And, if you're really ambitious (like Mr. Brightstar), you can trowel it to a smooth (glassy) finish with no sanding! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)




----------

